# windowserver process CPU @ 100%



## Jae72 (May 9, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to get to the bottom of a MacBook problem, It's running Mac OSX 10.7.6 and everything in the last few days has crawled to a snails pace, selecting and opening anything, even menus in finder. In the activity viewer the windowserver process is tying virtually all the CPU power. 
Nothing's been installed that I know of since this began.
Has anyone else suffered with this problem? 
Please get back to me if you have any ideas..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have Cool-Iris installed? Try uninstalling it. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1739292?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Jae72 (May 9, 2011)

hi
Thanks for your reply, no that's not installed, I checked the thread and I nothing applys to me there. might have to bite the bullet and re install the system from scratch as i'm running out of ideas.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help: MacBook Pro - Window server taking up huge amounts of cpu - Mac-Forums Discussions for Apple Products & Services


----------



## Jae72 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for getting back. After a lot messing about, I've found the keyboards faulty, this is partly the reason it's booting into safe mode, It seems it's sending key commands randomly:-s the shift key included at boot, I need to replace the keyboard and take it from there, it could be that the keyboards sending multiple keystrokes tying up process's. I'll post the results after I fit the new keyboard.


----------

